# RAL Farbe der "alten" Rittal Montageplatten (orange)?



## olitheis (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch noch die RAL Bezeichnung der alten Rittal Montageplatten (orange) der PS Schränke?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## crash (5 Juni 2007)

Das war RAL 2000


----------



## olitheis (5 Juni 2007)

danke, hatte schon den verdacht.


----------

